# ICD10forums.com



## bedwards (May 9, 2013)

Hey all!

Are you aware of www.icd10forums.com?  Great place to discuss anything and everything ICD10.  Please join us over there and spread the word!


----------



## JDACPC (May 9, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## susiekay (May 16, 2013)

Don't like to be a wet blanket but that forum is a ghost town!


----------



## bedwards (May 16, 2013)

Susiekay-

Put the word out so we can get more people participating on there, please!  It is in it's infancy and we need to tell as many as we can.

Thanks!


----------



## Pat (May 21, 2013)

bedwards said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Are you aware of www.icd10forums.com?  Great place to discuss anything and everything ICD10.  Please join us over there and spread the word!



Holy Schnikees !!!!  Brenda.  Good to see you.  It has been a few years since I last spoke with you.

A student has asked me if they do not pass the ICD10 Proficiency exam within 2 tries by 09/30/2015 will they lose their CPC certification?

Thanks.  Looking forward to your response.

Pat Schmitter CPC CPC-I


----------



## bedwards (May 21, 2013)

Hi Pat!

Come on over to ICD10forums.com and bring some friends, we need to increase the traffic 

The proficiency must be passed by 10/1/2015 to maintain credentials. You get two opportunities to pass for $60 and then, just like the regular exam, you can pay $60 to take two more times.


----------



## tula005 (May 19, 2022)

All of this information of different forums, just talks about advertising them. I have yet to find where I can pose a questions. Who can lead me there?


----------



## carriewgwaltney@aol.com  (Jun 30, 2022)

Have a question regarding 2 codes and if they can be coded together.   codes N93.9 (abnormal uterine bleeding) and N92.0 Menorrhagia.  There are no excludes 1 but they just seem very close to me and trying to decide which to use.  thanks for any and all input.


----------

